# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رشت و ارومیه و زنجان برای پزشکی..کدام بهتر است؟

## a.z.s

دوستان من تو سه راهی رشت و ارومیه و زنجان برای پزشکی موندم کدوم رو اول بزم اگه کسی در مورد این سه تا دانشگاه و شهرشون چیزی میدونه کمک کنه خیلی ممنون میشم
در ضمن فاصله هر سه تا از شهرمون یکسانه

----------


## khaan

اصلا اهمیتی نداره آدم پزشکی عمومی رو کجا بگذرونه. در هر صورت اراده خودت و میزان مطالعه روزانت روی منابع باعث قبولیت در آزمون های پزشکی میشن نه دانشگاه. به نظر من اگه آذری هستی برو ارومیه بخون اگه شمالی هستی رشت رو انتخاب کن. البته پزشکی هایی مثل تبریز رو هم حتی اگه رتبت نمیرسه بازم قرار بده شاید قبول شدی.

----------


## a.z.s

> اصلا اهمیتی نداره آدم پزشکی عمومی رو کجا بگذرونه. در هر صورت اراده خودت و میزان مطالعه روزانت روی منابع باعث قبولیت در آزمون های پزشکی میشن نه دانشگاه. به نظر من اگه آذری هستی برو ارومیه بخون اگه شمالی هستی رشت رو انتخاب کن. البته پزشکی هایی مثل تبریز رو هم حتی اگه رتبت نمیرسه بازم قرار بده شاید قبول شدی.



ممنون از راهنماییت منم اینجا موندم مثلا اگه دانشگاهم بذاریم کنار من ترکم و از این طرف ارومیه بهتره ولی در عوض آب و هوای شمال باهام سازگارتره 
خلاصه هرکدوم یه چیزی داره اینه که منو گیج کرده

----------


## khaan

> ممنون از راهنماییت منم اینجا موندم مثلا اگه دانشگاهم بذاریم کنار من ترکم و از این طرف ارومیه بهتره ولی در عوض آب و هوای شمال باهام سازگارتره 
> خلاصه هرکدوم یه چیزی داره اینه که منو گیج کرده


رشت مردمش گیلکی حرف میزنن برخلاف بقیه جاهای گیلان توی دانشگاه هاشونم با لهجه رشتی حرف میزنن اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگن قابل یاد گرفتن هم نیست واست. شما همون ارومیه رو انتخاب کنی راحت و بدون دردسر درس میخونی. توی بیمارستان ها هم قراره از مردم عادی شرح حال بگیری و معاینه کنی اگه رشتی بلد نباشی کارت مشکل میشه.

----------


## a.z.s

> رشت مردمش گیلکی حرف میزنن برخلاف بقیه جاهای گیلان توی دانشگاه هاشونم با لهجه رشتی حرف میزنن اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگن قابل یاد گرفتن هم نیست واست. شما همون ارومیه رو انتخاب کنی راحت و بدون دردسر درس میخونی. توی بیمارستان ها هم قراره از مردم عادی شرح حال بگیری و معاینه کنی اگه رشتی بلد نباشی کارت مشکل میشه.


 یعنی استادا هم گیلکی حرف میزنن؟

----------


## khaan

> یعنی استادا هم گیلکی حرف میزنن؟


استادها همه جای کشور فارس حرف میزنن ولی کارمندا و مسئولا گیلکی حرف میزنن البته مسلمه که شما فارسی سلام احوالپرسی کنین فارسی حرف میزنن باهاتون.  کلا در نظر داشته باشین زبان و ارتباط فاکتور مهمی در موفقیت شماست.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

شما اهل کجایی که فاصله ت با این سه تا شهر یکیه؟ اردبیلی هستی؟ یا خلخالی؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> رشت مردمش گیلکی حرف میزنن برخلاف بقیه جاهای گیلان توی دانشگاه هاشونم با لهجه رشتی حرف میزنن اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگن قابل یاد گرفتن هم نیست واست. شما همون ارومیه رو انتخاب کنی راحت و بدون دردسر درس میخونی. توی بیمارستان ها هم قراره از مردم عادی شرح حال بگیری و معاینه کنی اگه رشتی بلد نباشی کارت مشکل میشه.


میشه بگی منبع این حرف کجاست دقیقا ؟؟
یک نفر رو تو دانشگاه های رشت پیدا کردی که گیلکی حرف یزنه، بهت جایزه میدم
استادا که همه خارج رفته هستن،لهجه چیه باو
اطلاعات غلط نده

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> یعنی استادا هم گیلکی حرف میزنن؟



نه برادر من این حرف چیه
فارسی حرف میزنن اونم به لهجه غلیظ تهرانی
نگران نباش

----------


## eli94

لطفا اطلاعات غلط ندید... استادای دانشگاه گیلان اصلا لهجه ندارن...

من با دوستم دانشگاه علوم پزشکیش نشستم ... لهجه چیه بابا

یکی از دوستام پارسال علوم پزشکی اردبیل قبول شده بود میگفت حالم از استادام بهم میخوره همش ترکی حرف میزنن مام هیچی نمیفهمیم تا اینکه رفتن اعتراض کردن بهتر شد اوضاعشون

----------


## zist-konkur

دانشگاه های منطقه 2 تقریبا همشون تو یه سطح علمی هستن . پس بنابراین چنان تفاوتی در نحوه تدریس و ... نمیکنن .

بعدش تو پزشکی خودت ملاکی . 

مثلا ما داشتیم استادی که سرکلاس آناتومی 2 ساعت فیکس و با سرعت بالا تدریس میکرد و جزوه هرجلسش میشد 30 صفحه ولی در عوض استادی هم داشتیم که 40 دیقه تدریس میکرد . اونم چه تدریس کردنی ! تو امتحانشم از اونجاهایی که تدریس نکردن سوال میدن . پس باید خودت کتاب گری یا اسنل رو بخونی .
این وضع هم تو همه دانشگاه های ایران هستش و حالا تو دانشگاه های تاپ کمتر .


در مورد بقیه موارد هم : سطح فرهنگی - تعامل فرهنگی - نزدیکی تفکر - امکانات شهر - بزرگی و زییایی شهر - دسترسی به راه های ارتباطی امن مثل آزادراه و اتوبان - هزینه مسکن و خوراک -امکانات درسی و تفریحی - بزرگی دانشگاه - قدمت دانشگاه و ... رو مد نظر داشته باشین تا بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدین . 

موفق باشید.

----------


## a.z.s

> شما اهل کجایی که فاصله ت با این سه تا شهر یکیه؟ اردبیلی هستی؟ یا خلخالی؟



هیچ کدوم

----------


## a.z.s

> رشت مردمش گیلکی حرف میزنن برخلاف بقیه جاهای گیلان توی دانشگاه هاشونم با لهجه رشتی حرف میزنن اصلا نمیفهمی چی میگن قابل یاد گرفتن هم نیست واست. شما همون ارومیه رو انتخاب کنی راحت و بدون دردسر درس میخونی. توی بیمارستان ها هم قراره از مردم عادی شرح حال بگیری و معاینه کنی اگه رشتی بلد نباشی کارت مشکل میشه.



به غیر از زبان اگه میشه از امکانات شهر و دانشگاه هم توضیحی بدی ممنون میشم

----------

